# Glendale Arizona Loacation idea help



## mkkbarnes (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello, I currently live in Northern California, but am visiting AZ(born here) and want to do a photo shoot with a friend Wednesday evening. I know general areas, but if someone can give me an idea on a great location in the North Phoenix/ Glendale area I would be grateful because I do not have much time to drive around scouting places. I'm interested in a natural location with open shade(over grown brush or something) and then also a great open area with mountain view for some golden shots. Thank you!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 26, 2013)

The backdrops are infinite, happy shooting


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi; I've moved this thread to the Locations forum where you might get better views, and some suggestions.    

Good luck, and enjoy the beautiful state!


----------



## MOREGONE (Mar 28, 2013)

Guess its too late now

Table Mesa has some cool areas just North of Anthem. 

Out in Surpise there are some foothills and such where you could find some good mountain like backdrops. I'm from East Valley so not too familiar with that part of town.


----------

